# short for Marcin



## JoAnne van Heff

Hi everybody!
What is the short for Marcin in Polish?


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

it's not realy a "short", but if you're looking for a diminutive form, then "Marcinek" ("Marcinku" in vocative). I also heard a few people used "Marcysiu", but that's rare (also in vocative).


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

thanks a lot!


----------



## piaskowy

I cannot recall other diminutives than "Marcinek".

Edit:
Marcysiu?! Oh, it must have been a nickname.


----------



## Thomas1

I can imagine "Marcysiu" being used by a mother/grandmother or a girlfriend/wife. It'd be a rather idiosyncratic use, I suppose.


----------



## piaskowy

But still - it is not common and I wouldn't classify it as a diminutive to the name "Marcin". Besides, I have never heard of that form (referred to a man).


----------



## Thomas1

This is what I said writing 'idiosyncratic'. If something is so it's rather far from being common use. I have also never heard many things I have seen in these forums, and wouldn't dare to claim they don't exist. I am not sure we can formally classify it as a diminutive  of Marcin too, but I don't think it matters in this case -- people usually know how and when to use such forms.


----------



## BezierCurve

Now that we're back at it I also recollect "Martek".


----------



## RevDrJBDTDDPhD

Cinek is a very common diminutive used in Poland for Marcin.


----------



## grassy

I have never heard it so it can't be _that_ common.


----------



## marco_2

piaskowy said:


> But still - it is not common and I wouldn't classify it as a diminutive to the name "Marcin". Besides, I have never heard of that form (referred to a man).


You can find this form (Marcyś) in Maria Konopnicka's short story "Dym" so it must have been used somewhere in Poland then but I have also never heard it either in real life. In Greater Poland (Wielkopolska) the form 'Maryś' for 'Marian' exists so such forms may be regional.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's not realy a "short", but if you're looking for a diminutive form, then "Marcinek" ("Marcinku" in vocative). I also heard a few people used "Marcysiu", but that's rare (also in vocative).


*Marcysia* is feminine. If the parents of  Marcin use it, it's their family idiolect, but it's confusing for the boy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

JoAnne van Heff said:


> Hi everybody!
> What is the short for Marcin in Polish?


In Poland we don't operate with "short names" or "nicknames", but with diminutives (also called hypochoristics). The difference is that the use of a diminutive form (the very term is confusing, it is not really a diminutive, but affectionative) indicates an intimate relationship, like parents to child, between siblings, between friends and lovers. Schoolchildren use it for their classmates.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> *Marcysia* is feminine. If the parents of  Marcin use it, it's their family idiolect, but it's confusing for the boy.


Never the less, vocative cases of Marcyś and Marcysia are the same. Just like, for example of Jaś (Jan) and Jasia (Janina).


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Never the less, vocative cases of Marcyś and Marcysia are the same. Just like, for example of Jaś (Jan) and Jasia (Janina).


I właśnie dlatego małego Marcina naraża się na kpiny rówieśników.
W przypadku Jasia, zdrobnienie jest tak dobrze ugruntowane, że nie ma takiego niebezpieczeństwa.
W dzieciństwie znałem chłopca imieniem Robert, do którego babcia mówiła "Robusiu", i dzieci się z niego śmiały.


----------



## yezyk

Come on, there are more!
Marcinek, Marcik, Marcino, Marcinuś, Marcio, Marciniak, Cino, Cinek, Cinuś, Cinkuś...
These I pasted from the net, but on the spot, I can also think of Marcineczek (this one's actually not so rare), Cineczek, and Marcysio.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> I właśnie dlatego małego Marcina naraża się na kpiny rówieśników.
> W przypadku Jasia, zdrobnienie jest tak dobrze ugruntowane, że nie ma takiego niebezpieczeństwa.
> W dzieciństwie znałem chłopca imieniem Robert, do którego babcia mówiła "Robusiu", i dzieci się z niego śmiały.


Dzieci są okrutne i potrafią się śmiać ze wszystkiego, jak chcą komuś dopiec. Z tego, że ktoś jest wyższy, niższy, chudy, gruby, piegowaty, pryszczaty, łysy, mądry, głupi, rudy, śniady, biedny, bogaty, wygadany, wycofany - you name it. Tak, że tym akurat bym się nadmiernie nieprzejmował.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> śniady


Myślę, że dzisiejsze dzieci nie znają takich książkowych słów.


----------

